# toy guns



## jstalder (May 20, 2015)

Hi, I know this is a bit of a strange question but my little boy is really in to cowboys and indians but we have to leave his toy guns behind due to customs restrictions. Are there any toy shops in Abu Dhabi that sell toy guns?

Many thanks,


----------

